# turbo is leaking oil from turbine housing bolts



## xR1CKx (Mar 22, 2010)

So I just bought a new turbo not long ago and had a problem where oil was leaking from the 

feed line, so I replaced the feed line with a brand new one, then my drain line was leaking so I 

replaced that with a new dash 8 drain line, all leaks on the lines are stopped now but I have oil 

leaking from my turbo onto the manifold and just burning up, its pretty stead but let it sit the 

other day and for about 10 minutes it stopped leaking then started back up again, cant figure it 

out, took it to the guy that sold me it and he said its fine so I dont understand. 

any help would be appreciated, thanks.

here is a picture.

where the oil is leaking it is marked in red










engine is an Audi 1.8t AEB


----------



## Scrubbs (Mar 14, 2006)

Blown seals maybe, cracked housing, too much pressure in the feed line(no restrictor or check valve). all the above maybe? did you replace the fittings on the turbo?
actual pics help more.


----------



## xR1CKx (Mar 22, 2010)

here are some pics of what I have, I did have a restrictor on but it leaked, should I maybe buy a new restrictor? and I am not sure what a check valve is, does it go on the oil feed line?

I brought it to the guy that built it and he said there is nothing wrong with the turbos seals or the housing, hopefully he is right and its just a minor issue :banghead:


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

What kind of turbo?
What size feed line, i.e. -3, -4
You need to bump that drain line up to atleast a -10 IMO.


----------



## xR1CKx (Mar 22, 2010)

GinsterMan98 said:


> What kind of turbo?
> What size feed line, i.e. -3, -4
> You need to bump that drain line up to atleast a -10 IMO.


the turbo is a garrett t3/t4
the feed line is -4
and okay so the drain line is maybe just backing up and overflowing out of the bolts? I'll try the -10 to see if that changes anything, thank you.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

You've got way too much back pressure in that drain line (hence what is potentially causing the leaking that you are seeing) at anything less than a -10 AN. Space permitting use a -12 but -10 at a minimum.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

xR1CKx said:


>


Appears to be your stock oil pressure/oil temp sender unit.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

xR1CKx said:


> the turbo is a garrett t3/t4
> the feed line is -4
> and okay so the drain line is maybe just backing up and overflowing out of the bolts? I'll try the -10 to see if that changes anything, thank you.


You might also want to upgrade to some braided line. You should also put a teflon sleeve on the drain due to how close it is to your DP. The line is more than likely getting real hot.


----------



## xR1CKx (Mar 22, 2010)

thanks everyone for the replies, I really appreciate it, this car has been such a pain in the as$ lol 

I am going to go buy a new drain line today -10, I will get it braided too, it is true that the hose runs right between the exhaust manifold and it will get really hot, I will reply with the results once it's on.

so with the -10, will I still need a restrictor or no?


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

That's a sensitive subject here. I believe restrictor's are for BB turbo or maybe on a journal setup if you know the oil pressure is over what the manufacturer recommends and it is not a drain setup issue. I run a -3 feed line, no restrictor and a -10 drain and have had zero problems for 25k. Restrictor's/smaller feed lines are just there to reduce volume, not lower pressure. If your drain can't get rid of the oil, it will just fill the CHRA and create pressure. It really does not matter whats feeding it, it will back up and find a way out without proper draining.


----------



## Scrubbs (Mar 14, 2006)

Yeah what ginsta said. there is a check valve in the housing of oil filter flange on the turbo engines. i cant remember n/a engines haveing one, usually just uses the oil filter check.

Also, is that yellow slime the plastic ring on a push lok connector? definatly need heat sheilding then.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Scrubbs said:


> Yeah what ginsta said. there is a check valve in the housing of oil filter flange on the turbo engines. i cant remember n/a engines haveing one, usually just uses the oil filter check.
> 
> Also, is that yellow slime the plastic ring on a push lok connector? definatly need heat sheilding then.


What check valve are you refering too?


----------

